# The albanian riviera



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Albanian Riviera traditionally runs along the Ionian coast of Albania under the Ceraunian Mountains in the District of Sarandë and the District of Vlorë. The region includes the cities of Saranda and Vlora, and the villages of Borsh, Himara, Qeparo, Ksamil and others. Although technically the Ionian Sea begins further south at the Vivari Channel near Butrint, the area is attributed to the Ionian Sea. The region contains a number of castles and Orthodox churches. The landscape alternates between mountain passes, steep cliffs, crystal clear beaches, small caves, and olive plantation fields. In 48 BCE, Julius Caesar during his pursuit of Pompey set foot and rested his legion at Palase on the Albanian Riviera.
*
Landmarks*

There exist many tourist facilities along the coast. These are mainly small complexes of wooden cabins, local bed and breakfasts, beach clubs, camping facilities, and a few beach resorts. The rest of the coast is mostly unspoiled. Owners of these facilities organize tours in the surrounding area and along the coast as part of their accommodation packages, including visits to cultural sites, sailing, kayaking, and underwater diving. 

Below are some historical and natural landmarks:
Ali Pasha Castle
Borshi Castle
Kaninë Castle
Lëkurësi Castle
Porto Palermo Castle
Castle of Gjon Boçari
Ceraunian Mountains
Ksamil Islands


This thread will cover almost all parts of the albanian riviera , which has some of the most beautiful beaches in europe .

Tiesto 2009





Albania summer of 2007 Havana dhermi


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

*The albanian riviera* Photos mainly from dhermi


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

Perfect place for a summer. Perfect beaches.


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

^^ thnx 


Dhermi - Drymades Beach by Juli Kanini, on Flickr


Inside the wave at beach in Albania by Juli Kanini, on Flickr


----------



## 7t (Jun 4, 2006)

Photos #1 and #3 of post #2 are not from Dhërmi.


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

7t said:


> Photos #1 and #3 of post #2 are not from Dhërmi.


here it is 



Illyrian_Patriot said:


> *The albanian riviera* Photos mainly from dhermi


The #1 #2 is from vlore , the #3 is near llogara


Himare, potan beach ( part of the albanian riviera ) 


100824_194929_Himare_Potan Beach by BLDUMMY, on Flickr

* Some albanian riviera beaches . *


----------



## Steel City Suburb (Jun 13, 2007)

Thinking of travelling Europe next year so this threads added another place on to my list! Excellent pictures.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Nice beaches.


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Steel City Suburb said:


> Thinking of travelling Europe next year so this threads added another place on to my list! Excellent pictures.


Thats nice to hear . Dont forget that corfu , is preety close to dhermi , so you could combine both holidays in dhermi and corfu .


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Amazing photos! The beaches look great! It's nice to see that the coastline is not overdeveloped, unlike many other places around Europe. The terrain has a wonderful natural beauty about it.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow looks amazing this place


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Thank you both ^^ 

Ksamil 2010 . 






Ksamil is not exactly in the albanian riviera , but it is preety close to it . Only half an hour from saranda


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

*Beaches, Guide to Albanian Riviera - Plazhet e Jugut*






this is a reportage made by an albanian tv in 2009 .


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Albánia 210 by *zed&veron, on Flickr


Albánia 203 by *zed&veron, on Flickr


Albánia 202 by *zed&veron, on Flickr


Albánia 177 by *zed&veron, on Flickr


Albánia 172 by *zed&veron, on Flickr


----------



## A-TOWN BOY (Jan 6, 2009)

omg the beaches are so beautiful and unspoiled. :cheers: i'm guessing the weather is same as Sicily's or Malta's??? i even noticed banana trees in some of the pics. :banana:


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

The videos are GREAT!


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

^^ Thanks guys for all the nice comments. 

*@A-TOWN BOY * Yes the climate is perfect.


----------



## Kulla (May 6, 2010)

Albanian Riviera by Shpend Bengu, on Flickr


Albanian Riviera by Shpend Bengu, on Flickr


Albanian Riviera by Shpend Bengu, on Flickr


Albanian Riviera by Shpend Bengu, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow ksamil videos are very great

thanks for the pics and videos


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

What a paradise!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

Nice sea!


----------



## Cauê (May 14, 2008)

^^
Very nice.


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Fantastic nature !


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Paragliding in Dhermi-Albanian riviera












A typical summer day in dhermi .


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Another gem of the albanian riviera - Jale beach


----------



## WaterOnMars (Mar 15, 2011)

^^ very cool


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice videos....kay:


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

LLAMANI BEACH.... by SAIMIR.KUMI [dreaming for an EOS], on Flickr


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)




----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

> *Lollipop beach bar in the albanian riviera , himara (south of albania )*









> *The video below shows best moments from the vacations (in the albanian riviera) that a group of friends had . It starts from the airport of Tirana , and it ends to the albanian riviera in the beach bars there . Enjoy*


30011072


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

La nouvelle plage de Vlora (vue depuis notre balcon) by vince_gael, on Flickr


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

*Vlora*













Dhërmi 





















This is the triangle of Ali Pasha,an whole castle dedicated to his wife.Ali Pasha was an albanian ruler.Located in the village of Porto Palermo in Vlorë country,southern Albania.




























Another archeological site in the albanian riviera is Butrint , a unesco world heritage site . 

This is Dea.The godness protector of Butrint










Circa 300.000 people visits Butrint anually










The turks lost 3 times the battle to win this castle.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice updates....thank you.:cheers:


----------



## Illyrian_Patriot (Oct 29, 2009)

Linguine said:


> Nice updates....thank you.:cheers:


my pleasure


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

fantastic colours and beauty


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)




----------

